# Flashing CyanogenMod 9 on Droid X



## g0ri11a (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm trying to install the latest nightly build through clockwordmod recovery, but I'm getting an error after it says "installing update..." that reads "assert failed: run_program("/tmp/check?kernel")
E:Error in /sdcard/cm_shadow_ful-154.zip)

Anyone have any idea what's going wrong here? 

I'm running 4.5.604 after flashing back from 4.5.621.

Thanks!


----------



## BHuber09 (Jul 14, 2011)

154 is the official cm7.
I posted a link at DXF you can download it from there and flash again.

FreeMyMoto!!!


----------

